# 2021 SE Foot Well/Ambient Lighting Retrofit?



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

Hey I did some searching and looks like the SELs come with ambient lighting / foot well leds, but not the SE. Is there any info out about a retrofit of either under dash foot well LEDS (looks like there are spots for them) or ambient lighting?


----------



## t2021 (Jan 16, 2021)

Jester2893 said:


> Hey I did some searching and looks like the SELs come with ambient lighting / foot well leds, but not the SE. Is there any info out about a retrofit of either under dash foot well LEDS (looks like there are spots for them) or ambient lighting?


Nope been down this road with the dealer . It’s impossible


----------



## shortybdub (Oct 14, 2011)

t2021 said:


> Nope been down this road with the dealer . It’s impossible


Uh, not impossible.









Retrofit footwell lighting (front only for now) guide...


I have a European comfortline and I would really like to fit the footwell lighting, I'm pretty much a complete numpty with car electrics so this would probably be a good starting point for learning about it. The lights are in the post, I bought this kit...




www.vwvortex.com













Tips for installing rear footwell lights


I recently installed a rear footwell lights on my 2016 SportWagen with lighting package. It already has front footwell lights, so the installation consisted of: Removing the lower A pillar trim and front of the door sill trim to allow access to the path that the factory seat wire harness...




www.vwvortex.com





And with the coding here, it allows for ambient light control in the infotaiment screen.






Bäsemödel: 1.8 TSi Project


Hey folks! First off, Im super thankful for this forum! It has been a tremendous help as I have learned about this car and making it my own! Appreciate all the insight and advice! So in October of 2015, my Volvo S60 reached 233k and had too many issues to justify spending the money to repair...



www.golfmk7.com


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

shortybdub said:


> Uh, not impossible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The first link is not on a Tiguan, but that is more or less what I was thinking. I would assume it’s just finding the OEM lights, wires and hook up locations. While I know it’s not that simple, I was just hoping someone would of done the leg work already.

EDIT: this looks promising, not integrated but happy medium maybe?https://deautokey.com/product/compl...from-a-4pc-or-2pc-kit-fits-all-vw-audi-models


----------



## shortybdub (Oct 14, 2011)

Some of the basics were for others cars, yes, but still works on ours. The other is for MQB which is what our Tiguans are based on. Using pin 72 on the "C" harness of the BCM (Body Control Module) and coding it according to the chart makes this absolutely OEM like and undistinguisable from those upper trim models with footwell lighting, including the ambient control.

That DeAutoLED kit is perfect and comes with everything you need to make it just like OEM, including proper harness pin for the BCM connection.. There is a bit of labor on your part as well as getting the coding done (I used VCDS, but may be in OBD11 too). and it looks and functions just like it came from the factory that way.


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

shortybdub said:


> Some of the basics were for others cars, yes, but still works on ours. The other is for MQB which is what our Tiguans are based on. Using pin 72 on the "C" harness of the BCM (Body Control Module) and coding it according to the chart makes this absolutely OEM like and undistinguisable from those upper trim models with footwell lighting, including the ambient control.
> 
> That DeAutoLED kit is perfect and comes with everything you need to make it just like OEM, including proper harness pin for the BCM connection.. There is a bit of labor on your part as well as getting the coding done (I used VCDS, but may be in OBD11 too). and it looks and functions just like it came from the factory that way.


Perfect, as I dig into it more, it seems that is the exact way to go. Looks like there is also a kit on Aliexpress that is about 50% of the cost of DeAuto, though I know these forums really do like DeAuto. Do you have any pictures of when you installed or what exactly the DeAutoLED kit comes with? The website doesn’t really show the harness or pin etc.


----------



## shortybdub (Oct 14, 2011)

I like the one from DeAutoLED better as it has the metal housings just as the OEM. Though the plastic housing from Ali doesn't matter really as the LEDS don't get hot. Still makes it much easier to push into the locating holes without breaking a plastic housing. I have the kit that adds the rear lights because it already had fronts installed from the factory (don't ask me how) when I got the car. I also specified additional LED inserts for the fronts from DeAuto so it would all match. The fronts OEM are a harsh white with a definate blue tint while the DeAutos are a nice crisp white. The harnesses piggyback onto the front light plugs and run to the rear, easy to do under the door sill trim. They are fully cloth tape wrapped and very OEM-like (I think the plugs are OEM) I am still waiting for the brackets I ordered from the dealer to fit the rear lights to come in so those lights are just loosely zip-tied in place for now. Already had pin 72 occupied in the "C" connector of the BCM so I'm sure thats why they worked. Also had Lichtfunktion A 30 marked as "Footwell lamp", but Interior Light Configuration (fussraumbelectung) was "not installed", so while the lights would come on with door opening, had no control over brightness/dimness in the infortainment screen. Once I changed that to "installed", the control for the lights on/off/ambient output etc. showed up on infotainment menu under "Vehicle";"Lights". Now, the way VW has done things in the past with taking out small items like this over model years, you may or may not have the same results. I think you will though as the basic MQB architecture is the same. If you go DeAutoLED, get the full kit with all housings and LEDS. I believe that harness is like starting from scratch and includes the BCM pin and ground wires instead of a "piggyback" type set-up for existing lights. Sorry for the long read.


----------

